# loose outer brake pad clanking noise



## 2.Slow_&_CC (Jul 4, 2010)

recently noticed a clanking noise coming from the passenger side. checked entire suspension, and eventually saw it was the outer brake pad. the retainer clip is not keeping the pad in place and is allowing for about 1/8" room of play, just enough to hear it slap against the caliper on bumps. It's essentially able to move forward and backward on the top part. Anybody else had this issue? I put some flexible sealant in between the two this morning, not sure if it has really helped yet. 

other option i guess is to take the brake pad out, re-bend the retainer clip and put it back in? Any other ideas? 

fyi, brake pads, and rotors are brand new (pbr metal masters for the pads).


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like you didn't clean and lubricate the slide pins and they are seizing.


----------



## 2.Slow_&_CC (Jul 4, 2010)

i guess maybe the best route is new guide pins and bushings?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd jack up the car, knock the wheels of and check the rubber first. If the rubber is shot, buy new rubber before continuing on. Disassemble the calipers from the carriers, and clean and check the condition of the slide pins. If you need new pins, buy them and grease well, then reassemble.


----------

